# People. (advice thread for Zeldon)



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

I have just come to the realization that people have been fucking with me... If anything the ENFJs might have screwed me over... I suppose I was more concerned with my psychological development... I fixed my own goddamn psychological problems, and a shrink would have only caused further damage. This country damns me, and I can't do much about that. I am living a lie, and sometimes I just wish everybody would die... Yeah a fucking ENFJ with character... I am just getting my fucking hopes up... There are hardly any people worth a fuck in this world... All of the advice on this forum has been useless, deliberately targeted against me. You people are malicious, and I don't appreciate it!


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Woah woah woah, no need to be defensive. Calm down and reassess the situation. We are not malicious people, if anything, there's a lot of people on here who do care more so than the average individual. If anyone made a negative comment towards you, maybe they misunderstood you?


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Tophat182 said:


> Woah woah woah, no need to be defensive. Calm down and reassess the situation. We are not malicious people, if anything, there's a lot of people on here who do care more so than the average individual. If anyone made a negative comment towards you, maybe they misunderstood you?


Yeah, and some of them have been ignoring my private messages! It fucking pisses me off. Sure ENFJs really fucking care, they are like cute little angels!


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

You're generalizing a group of people with the actions of a few individuals.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

I keep getting ignored by a lot of people, including those I messaged... If I feel good talking to somebody, should I assume they hate my guts?


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it about that "mastery of the MBTI" thing you keep talking about? Well I want you to prove to me that you've mastered it. I officially challenge you to persuade me. If you win, I will give you my fine daughter's hand for marriage.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

mastery of the MBTI? didn't think it would be something to master.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Cute... I said I "mastered" the MBTI, not that I "wanted" to prove it, or that I shall prove that I mastered the MBTi, just I mastered the MBTI. I don't see why I need to prove a fucking thing!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> I keep getting ignored by a lot of people, including those I messaged... If I feel good talking to somebody, should I assume they hate my guts?


Other people do have lives. They can't always be there to talk to you. That doesn't mean that they hate you.

I'm not sure if you were including me in that group, but I'll say this anyway. (I did PM you back with a thanks, though.) Didn't I say that I felt that I wasn't the best person for you to talk to? I'm afraid that no matter what I say to you, I'll end up ticking you off. I was trying to understand you, but I'm not sure I could really relate to you.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Other people do have lives. They can't always be there to talk to you. That doesn't mean that they hate you.
> 
> I'm not sure if you were including me in that group, but I'll say this anyway. (I did PM you back with a thanks, though.) Didn't I say that I felt that I wasn't the best person for you to talk to? I'm afraid that no matter what I say to you, I'll end up ticking you off. I was trying to understand you, but I'm not sure I could really relate to you.


They don't like my blunt expressions... Proving theories is boring... Nobody needs to relate, hell I doubt very many can... I just don't want to be treated like some fucking side show...


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> They don't like my blunt expressions... Proving theories is boring... Nobody needs to relate, hell I doubt very many can... I just don't want to be treated like some fucking side show...


Anyone else getting more confused from all this.

you know we have a venting area for these kind of things


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

I wanted to vent at these so called "Wise" members, that spend their entire day loitering on this section...


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Wrong place then. Despite what this section says over 90% don't consider ourselves wise. Most of us haven't been alive long enough to be either:laughing:.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Right... I just hope the "wise" ones get the fucking message...


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

A lot of people like to know why things are. And you can convince more people that you are right if you give two statements instead of just one.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm blunt and I have no problems with people. so I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Zeldon said:


> I have just come to the realization that people have been fucking with me... If anything the ENFJs might have screwed me over... I suppose I was more concerned with my psychological development... I fixed my own goddamn psychological problems, and a shrink would have only caused further damage. This country damns me, and I can't do much about that. I am living a lie, and sometimes I just wish everybody would die... Yeah a fucking ENFJ with character... I am just getting my fucking hopes up... There are hardly any people worth a fuck in this world... All of the advice on this forum has been useless, deliberately targeted against me. You people are malicious, and I don't appreciate it!


It can take a long time to find the right counsellor/therapist/phych/just plain old friend with a good head and or heart etc, and sometimes it's more worth your while trying self-developement, focusing on balance - internally and externally, - observation and questioning yourself. That doesn't mean to say you're never going to find the right one, that those you ask for help all want to 'fix' you, or you're remotely alone. Chances are one day you will find someone who resonates and brings you peace, or something - it's definately worth hanging on for those people or whatever else it might be - heck getting a dog, or finding a new job can be it. Maybe this is too optimistic, I don't know. 

What aspect or aspects do you feel is under attack? Why do you feel so hated? What would make you happy?


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

I think I need "strong" deductive reasoning in order to ground me in reality. Like taking a stiff drink...


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

I am never going to get any goddamn respect... I am starting to hate everybody...


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Zeldon said:


> I am never going to get any goddamn respect... I am starting to hate everybody...


I don't think it's a matter of never, just a matter of when. Respect can come for many different reasons, generally it's someone who's talent outstrips all other factors, who's skills or talents are on a level with their respectable way of acting - social niceties, a calm, charismatic, or assertive - though not aggressive attitude and manner, or someone who's worked hard enough for respect to be brought.

Saying 'I am never going to get any goddamn respect' suggests maybe you're being too forceful about it - perhaps it's just a problem of simmering down an agressive expression, maybe you need to question a sense of entitlement to respect - something's out of balance. Feeling down when you're in such a mind could be the result of unhappy, angry or anxious, irrational thinking. Try and find something safe and secure, watch a happy movie, listen to a beautiful piece of music, draw a picture, paint, go to a beautiful place, close to or surrounded by nature and sit, not thinking about anything. Find a moment of calm.


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Liminality said:


> I don't think it's a matter of never, just a matter of when. Respect can come for many different reasons, generally it's someone who's talent outstrips all other factors, who's skills or talents are on a level with their respectable way of acting - social niceties, a calm, charismatic, or assertive - though not aggressive attitude and manner, or someone who's worked hard enough for respect to be brought.
> 
> Saying 'I am never going to get any goddamn respect' suggests maybe you're being too forceful about it - perhaps it's just a problem of simmering down an agressive expression, maybe you need to question a sense of entitlement to respect - something's out of balance. Feeling down when you're in such a mind could be the result of unhappy, angry or anxious, irrational thinking. Try and find something safe and secure, watch a happy movie, listen to a beautiful piece of music, draw a picture, paint, go to a beautiful place, close to or surrounded by nature and sit, not thinking about anything. Find a moment of calm.


I am starting to think that only a lunatic will respect me...


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Why is it important to gain respect from everyone? :mellow:


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

darksoul said:


> Why is it important to gain respect from everyone? :mellow:


Well... If I don't have respect... Nobody will entertain my ideas!


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

The world doesn't care about you so why should you care about the world?

People are assholes and there is not much you can do to change that at least on a large scale but you learn to deal with it. Most people are only out there for themselves and will only form positive relations either out of the idea of karma or if they have something personal to gain. People are mean for no other reason than to please their own ego and when they feel miserable they will go out of their way to bring everybody down with them.

There's no point trying to generalise a whole type. One of my close friends is an INTJ and we share the same ideas and thoughts talking for ages. But I've also met other INTJ's I can't stand, they are angry bitter and emotionally retarded being hell bent on trying to irritate me. I've experienced other types as well each differently, sure their mind works the same way but they have different understands. I admire the nature of female ENTPs but feel some of them can be a bit too immature and egotistical. Simply put there's more to the individual.

I have the same problem with being ignored both in public and in private. I had two close INFJ female friends which I used to talk to a lot but then I said some things which may have put them off and they've both put off talking to me. It's frustrating, I tried to message on the other day but I didn't even get a hello. There's not much you can do about it though and I'm guilty of it myself (I have one guy who keeps pestering me for my ex's email account).


----------



## Zeldon (Nov 19, 2010)

Wintie said:


> The world doesn't care about you so why should you care about the world?
> 
> People are assholes and there is not much you can do to change that at least on a large scale but you learn to deal with it. Most people are only out there for themselves and will only form positive relations either out of the idea of karma or if they have something personal to gain. People are mean for no other reason than to please their own ego and when they feel miserable they will go out of their way to bring everybody down with them.
> 
> ...


I know how to change people... Its just not something I really want to do... If you want to improve relationships, you will need to "pay" compliments...


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

you're expecting too much from people. go get in a fight, it seems like you need to get the shit kicked out of you and you kick the shit out of someone else.


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Zeldon said:


> Well... If I don't have respect... Nobody will entertain my ideas!


We're all entertaining your ideas now


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

*The purpose of this thread*

*Rather than spamming the forum in random places with advice threads, I'm going to ask that personal advice for Zeldon is kept in this thread (because its the same things in each thread).

I'll ask that members not bait or rile this member. And Zeldon, please stop being aggressive to members.

Try to cooperate with each other in the thread. Thanks.*


----------

